# Is it a 3000 or 4000



## Bombard (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi all. Had a Ford tractor given to me. Told it was a Ford 3000. Found the ID codes under the starter. Top code reads D1414C. Serial number is C294678. It’s a 1971 for sure but D in the upper code says it’s a 4000. Called Stiener and the woman was a little confused with these codes. It’s a 3 cylinder diesel and it was used by the state for highway mowing. Could the state have ordered a tractor with a 4000 rear end and a 3000 front end?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Bombard. 
Your tractor is a Ford 4000SU - Special Utility - Used the engine from a Ford 4000 (201 Cubic Inches, ~ 55hp) fit into a smaller chassis using components from a Ford 3000. 





__





TractorData.com Ford 4000SU tractor information







www.tractordata.com





You model numbers translate as follows:
Tractor Model = D14 = Ford 4000SU tractor
Engine = 1 = Diesel
PTO = 4 = Independent PTO, 540 rpm
Transmission = C = 8x2 speed manual Trans. (4X1 + hi/lo)


----------



## Bombard (Aug 19, 2021)

Thank you pogobill and sixbales. This helps although now a bit confused. Not sure what decal it deserves. It was a gift from my sister Inlaw. It was my brother in laws but he passes. Started a full restoration and has decals for a 3000.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You can get Ford decals from the George Bradish Tractor Parts website. Your decision, but it's really a 4000SU. It's a fine tractor whichever way you decide to go...


----------

